# Can PAs and NPs see a NEW Medicare Patient?



## kimgreen (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi there,

I work in a Dermatology practice and there has been some discussion over billing for PAs and NPs... I'm wondering:

Can PAs and NPs see *NEW* Medicare Patients?

Thanks!!


----------



## thomas7331 (Aug 8, 2018)

Yes, they can see new patients, they just cannot bill a new patient as 'incident to' a supervising physician.  The claims have to be billed under the NP's or PA's own credentials.


----------

